# I can't be doing with this



## airelibre

Is there a good way of translating this expression?


----------



## Drink

Never heard of this in American English, but I looked it up and it seems to be a British expression meaning "I can't stand this" or "I can't bear this". Is that correct?


----------



## airelibre

Yes pretty much. It's quite British and I think Australian too. I think the nuance in meaning is slightly different to "can't stand/bear" though. If I translate it as אני לא סובל את זה it doesn't seem the same.

Not sure if אנ'לא יכול עם זה fits the bill.


----------



## airelibre

I'll try to explain the meaning/usage a bit more, although I find it difficult.

It's kind of when you find something irritating and you'd rather "have done with it" (this means stop doing it or get rid of it). Although it's not entirely serious, depending on the context. Here's a quote, for example:

"I can't be doing with Christmas, it does me 'ead in".
(If you have a translation for "do one's head in" that would also be appreciated!)

The reason may be that the person doesn't like spending money on presents, Christmas decorations, seeing family etc. But it's not something they really have a choice in, they're just saying how they get annoyed by it/don't enjoy it.

I still can't put my finger on how it's different from "I can't stand ...", but there's a definite difference.


----------



## hadronic

Similar to "I can't put up with Christmas"?
Maybe something like קשה לי לקבל? Or אני לא יכול להשלים עם חג המולד?


----------



## airelibre

hadronic said:


> Similar to "I can't put up with Christmas"?


I believe so.


----------



## hadronic

I edited by answer above with my propositions, to be validated by a _dover yalid  _


----------



## anipo

Well, not exactly yalid but quite vatik. Maybe simply נמאס לי מזה ?


----------



## ystab

Maybe, אני רוצה לגמור עם זה for something tedious (I want to get this thing over with)?
Like anipo, נמאס לי מזה sounds good (I've had it). A little less formal: נשבר לי מזה, and even slightly coarse: נשבר לי הזין מזה.
Another option is to say: החג הזה הגיע לי עד מעל הראש or הגיע לי עד כאן while making a gesture with your hand over your head.
זה עולה לי על העצבים = זה מעצבן אותי
זה משגע אותי, זה מחרפן אותי - it drives me crazy/nuts.


----------



## airelibre

Fantastic, those are the kind of answers I'm looking for! And I did feel as if there were a very fitting one to do with ראש so I'm glad you mentioned that ystab. Thanks!


----------



## amikama

hadronic said:


> Maybe something like קשה לי לקבל? Or אני לא יכול להשלים עם חג המולד?


No - לקבל/להשלים means "to reconcile" and it doesn't fit in the context given by airelibre.


----------



## hadronic

But airelibre said this expression wasn't totally equivalent to "can't stand / bear any longer", so I don't think נמאס לי or נשבר לי and the likes are matching either. 

For me it's more a question of being able to "make do with" the situation (השלים עם המצב) as opposed to not be able.


----------

